# Stockage iCloud saturé



## chacha95 (20 Juillet 2019)

Bonsoir,

je suis abonné à iCloud en 50 Gigas, et depuis peu, mon espace est saturé.
J'ai identifié que l'iCloud Drive est le responsable : il occupe 31,8 Go.

J'ai tenté de déplacer mes fichiers stockés sur "Bureau" et "documents" pour les mettre ailleurs, voire décocher l'iCloud Drive sur mon MBP, mais rien ne change. Une idée ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## micka260 (21 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

Si tu n'utilises pas iCloud Drive sur ton macbook alors tu peux décocher icloud drive dans les paramètre iCloud.
Mais même après avoir décocher les documents reste bien présent dans iCloud Drive, va sur www.icloud.com ici tu pourras faire le ménage plus facilement.


----------



## chacha95 (21 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour micka260, merci pour ta contribution, mais lorsque je me rends sur www.icloud.com je ne sais pas où trouver l’option pour faire le ménage sur mon compte. Peux-tu m’éclaircir là-dessus, stp ?


----------



## chacha95 (21 Juillet 2019)

Manip effectuée : il fallait que je me connecte depuis mon MBP. 





Mais visiblement, rien à faire, le dossier Drive est toujours plein. J'ai d'ailleurs pris le soin de vider la corbeille du Drive...


----------



## chacha95 (23 Juillet 2019)

J'ai appelé l'Apple Care : après avoir créer une session "test" sur mon MBP, ils me conseillent d'attendre jusqu'à demain, et les rappeler si rien n'a évolué. (Hypothèse soulevée ou prétexte : la suppression d'une grande quantité de données sur le Cloud peut nécessiter facilement 3 jours, ou plus dans certains cas)


----------



## micka260 (28 Juillet 2019)

Ton problème à t'il été résolu ?


----------



## karine14 (14 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai le même problème avec iCloud. Le stockage est saturé, j'ai supprimé le lien entre iCloud drive et mes documents mais je n'arrive pas à vider le drive que ce soit par mon mac ou directement sur iCloud.com. Je supprime les docs mais rien ne se passe et ça fait plus que 3 jours! Est-ce que qqn a une solution?


----------

